# Fresh Pork Ham



## Hungry (Mar 28, 2005)

I usually use a Boston Butt  for my "Pulled Pork BBQ".

In the past I have ended up with a little more than half pulled pork from the starting weight.

I saw a 20# fresh ham in the market the other day, for $1.05 a pound. I'm sure there would be more than 50% useable meat from that ham and the price is right.

How would it cook compared to a Boston Butt?   How would it work for Pulled Pork BBQ?

Charlie


----------



## Raine (Mar 28, 2005)

Best to figure on about 40-50% loss.

Ham will work for pulled pork. Time may vary, and the taste will be different from a butt. Sometimes hams seeme to be a little sweeter.


----------

